
Thank You, Hackers - rbanffy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-10/thank-you-hackers?cmpid=socialflow-twitter-business&utm_content=business&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
======
peapicker
They are paying now, in spades, for what they failed to pay for in security.

